
Valve: How I Got Here, What It’s Like, and What I’m Doing  - shawndumas
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/valve-how-i-got-here-what-its-like-and-what-im-doing-2/
======
ChuckMcM
dupe? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3838880>

